# Caulk/sealant For Roof



## mandy1 (Mar 26, 2006)

What does anybody use for caulking around the vents, pipes, and other things on the roof?
I have seen Dicor mentioned quite abit, but also have seen references to a 3M marine product.
Just curious what everyone here is using.

Thanks


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Use only Dicor self leveling caulk on the roof.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Yup, what he said. I just got done cleaning, inspecting and caulking my roof. Also use Dicor UV roof protectant a couple times a year. I have noticed less black streaks by cleaning and protecting the roof. Just finished washing and waxing the camper too. Not all in one day but over a week. I check my roof a couple times a year and touch up any little cracks in the sealant. The way I figure it, water can sneak into a little split in the sealant, freeze and thaw a few times over the winter and lead to a bigger crack and that can lead to a leak. The first year I inspected it was the worst ( thanks Gilligan ) but ever year I find a little crack in the sealant starting, caulk over it and so far so good. Be careful on the ladder....


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

X3 on the Dicor. I'm washing my roof today before and after the Skin/Bucks game I'm watching. It's half bright white and half dark pecan stain right now......and I just scrubbed it in July.-----Mike


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

I was told to use "lap sealer" . Maybe made by Dicor? Is that what you are all referring too? I had silicone used by the previous owner and took it all off and resealed it. So, I know for sure, NOT to use silicone. The guy at my dealer just rubbed it off with his finger. Scary.

Good luck.

Jim


----------



## bhbdvm (Mar 20, 2009)

At pick up of my Outback the tech basically took me by the hand to the parts department and said there are just a few things that are essential you get for your new Outback. Dicor was one of them. He said don't use anything else. Dicor, Dicor, Dicor.


----------



## mandy1 (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks for the replies, Dicor it is!!


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

mandy1 said:


> Thanks for the replies, Dicor it is!!


How about Eternabond? I understand a lot of manufacturers are using this now and it looks like a pretty much permanent solution to the roof seam leaking problem.


----------

